# Black ghost knife tube?



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

Where can I purchase a black ghost knife ghost tube? It's basically just a transparent plastic tube, but idk what is safe for aquarium use. I know there's one on amazon called Lee's Ghost House, but it doesn't seem to have good reviews...
Anyone know of any clear plastic tubing that is safe for aquarium use? Preferably one with some type of leggings that I can bury into the sand so it doesnt move around?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Clear tubes are not the best. Much better would be an opaque tube that is dark inside, which is what the fish wants. I use black plastic guttering downspout.


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

I was told that black ghost knives are nearly blind and use electrical signals similar to sonar to tell them of objects near them. So having a clear tube makes them feel very safe while I am able to view them.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

No, it keeps them stressed, just less stressed than when out in the open. They don't use any kind of sonar. They just have a stronger than usual electrical field around them and they detect things that touch it. A clear tube gives them the knowledge that they're inside a tube, but their eyes detect light very well. So they're far less stressed in a dark tube.


----------

